# Airesearch t3 turbo



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

I have a airesearch t3 turbo. it says M27 and GIL 5. Does anyone know the specs on this turbo and how much HP it can support?


----------



## DrewS (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

On the side of it, it sould have numbers (.48 example) near the inlet of the turbine and the outlet of the compressor. What are they?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (DrewS)*

it doesn't have numbers


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

the numbers are cast into the exhaust housing, the cast iron heavy side. it will say something like .48 A/R ( area to radius). the aluminum side should have an aluminum sticker that has other infromation that is used by the carger manufacturer and turbo rebuilders to determine the exact specs.


----------



## DrewS (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

How about on the inner walls of the inlet and outlet? I f it doesn't have that than from what car did you pull it? 


[Modified by DrewS, 1:07 PM 9-9-2002]


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (DrewS)*

Sometimes the turbines are so rusty, the numbers are unreadable. Also sometimes the A/R is cast into the inlet so it can be covered in soot. 
If you know the car that you pulled it off of, it'll help get an idea.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (need_a_VR6)*

all that i know is that it came out of a saab.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

Proabably a T3 40-45trim with a .32 or .48 A/R hot side. All depends on the model and year.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (need_a_VR6)*

any idea what this thing will start to spool at on a 1.8L and 2.0L engine respectivly?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (nigel)*

a .48 makes its transition at around 2.8-3k depending on engine size and turbine trim. A .32 would be earlier.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (need_a_VR6)*

whats the hp range for the turbo?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

you'll find this turbo is probably too small for 200whp.
Too much restriction. You want a .60/.48 t3 for nice quick spoolup, and reasonable flow up top.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (mrkrad)*

damn. well back to ebay I go


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

Well depending on the exhuast side, you could always get a bigger compressor to mate to it.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (need_a_VR6)*

it is a sabb 900 turbo and the specs are= .42 a/r compressor and a .48 a/r turbine housing.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (Gerapudo)*

so if i up the boost on this to 15psi what will happen i have a 1.8 16v 10:1 compression


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (tyrone27)*

probably will haul ass or blow apart the motor depending on the quality of fuel and tuning..


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Airesearch t3 turbo (mrkrad)*

the turbo will be inefficient after about 10-12 psi.
you will see minimal gains with that turbo past 12 psi.


----------

